# These Knipex knives must be awesome. I can't keep them in stock!



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

The people that can answer all 5 of those don't strip insulation off conductors. Very generous offer. Thanks.


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

Chris Kennedy said:


> The people that can answer all 5 of those don't strip insulation off conductors. Very generous offer. Thanks.


Well, it was a choice between giving away the knives or a big bag of cash. I figured you guys would rather have the knives.... and the quiz is just based on basic electrical knowledge.

Chris


----------



## redbeard43 (Mar 20, 2009)

Aiken Colon said:


> Well, it was a choice between giving away the knives or a big bag of cash. I figured you guys would rather have the knives.... and the quiz is just based on basic electrical knowledge.
> 
> Chris


check your inbox...

ill take the cash..:thumbup:


----------



## Kletis (Jan 18, 2008)

I am not greedy...I will take the knife!!!


----------



## Kletis (Jan 18, 2008)

I missed one!! Good luck to the rest of you!!


----------



## redbeard43 (Mar 20, 2009)

Kletis said:


> I am not greedy...I will take the knife!!!


just kiddn, ill take the knife:whistling2:....gotcha ill take the cash:devil:.........hehe got ya again, ill take the knife:thumbup:, seriously...arrrrrggghhhh i cant decide........ok....ill take door number 1 Monty..:clap:


----------



## redbeard43 (Mar 20, 2009)

small description...
*Knipex 98 55 9855 1000V Volt Insulated Cable Wire Dismantling Knife*

*if you catch me working on a live 1000 v cable please shoot me first...:2guns:then on my headstone, he was a dumb azz*


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

That knife is great for taking the jacket off SE and SER.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

redbeard43 said:


> *if you catch me working on a live 1000 v cable please shoot me first...:2guns:then on my headstone, he was a dumb azz*


 :laughing::laughing:


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

Well here are the winners

04:19 PM redbeard43 
06:38 PM s.kelly 
06:47 PM BP_redbear 
06:49 PM Lz_69 

We already have redbeards shipping address, the other 3 please PM ya shipping address and we will get out your knives..........enjoy!

JJ


----------



## redbeard43 (Mar 20, 2009)

yeahhhhhhhhhh thanks and grats to the others.... they do look like an awesome knife


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

thanks.
nice job.

I don't know if I've seen that knife with the guide on the tip before.

It's for ripping the cable jacket, correct? (not individual wire, like 3/0, 4/0, 250, etc.)?


----------



## redbeard43 (Mar 20, 2009)

das ansas des correctamundo

1-10 V power supply
2-Ohm's Law
3-Superposition
4-femto(f)
5-All of these (Power(p) = Voltage(v) x Current(i), Power(p) = Voltage squared(v²) / Resistance(R), Power(p) = Current squared(i²) x Resistance(R)


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

Ok, Jason is an idiot and posted the wrond winners, but what the hell. Sending the knives out anyway. Enjoy.

Chris


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

i'm confused. whats that thingy on the blade tip?? is it something like ,well, " training wheels " for a knife ???? :001_huh:


----------



## redbeard43 (Mar 20, 2009)

honest of his word! received my extra books ( didnt know about) and knife! Thanks AC


----------



## Pierre Belarge (Feb 3, 2007)

Aiken Colon said:


> Well, it was a choice between giving away the knives or a big bag of cash. I figured you guys would rather have the knives.... and the quiz is just based on basic electrical knowledge.
> 
> Chris


 

Chris
That is not really true, it is geared more towards the electronic side of the industry
I went through the apprentice program with the JATC. We studied some of that stuff and only used Ohms Law. 

I also teach, and I do not waste the student's precious time with information that they will not understand, benefit them or they certainly will never remember once they go to work.

This is not basic electrical knowledge being taught today. It is also not realistic for an electrician to know or understand some of the information presented in some of those questions.

If you want to provide a quiz for electricians on this site that is more realistic and fair, contact me and I will provide you with challenging questions for them.


----------



## Lz_69 (Nov 1, 2007)

Pierre Belarge said:


> Chris
> That is not really true, it is geared more towards the electronic side of the industry
> I went through the apprentice program with the JATC. We studied some of that stuff and only used Ohms Law.
> 
> ...



A couple of the question were a stretch to answer off the top of your head but like many things in this field you have to know where to find information or answers for all sorts of problems as they come up. So a quick glance through the index of a textbook would put you on the right track.

Anyways I got my knife the other day along with the 10lbs of catalogs.

Thanks again


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

So has anyone used the knives with the guide on them yet? Thoughts?


----------



## redbeard43 (Mar 20, 2009)

not yet, but will try today to check it out.


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

Any reviews on these from the guys that received them yet? So far we have heard nothing but good on them, but you guys are more critical and often less politically correct :thumbsup: So your opinions mean more!

JJ


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

Have not needed it yet, but I exect it to come in handy. Thanks again for all!


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Wether you have needed it or not doesn't matter! Just go and try it out. I'll never understand how anyone can not try out a new tool. I would have put that SOB through it's paces by now.


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

Here out in the abandoned outback of the UK we did not have the luxury of getting/winning/aquiring one of these knives; poorer cousins and all that.
But....I have had one [4 actually] of these knives for about 3 years. Mine are the CK version , still the same though. I love it!!!.......but, you have to be very careful to maintain the correct angle otherwise it 'digs in'. Also very good to use conventionally similar to a draw knife, it comes with practice


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

gilbequick said:


> Wether you have needed it or not doesn't matter! Just go and try it out. I'll never understand how anyone can not try out a new tool. I would have put that SOB through it's paces by now.


hehe, that is my theory. Imagine having new tools in all the time to play with. I drive Chris crazy, I am constantly horsing around with stuff then he has to repack it. When we first got in a stocking IR camera, I promptly got an infrared picture of him on the pot. He deleted it or else I would post it, it was great! When we first had a blower door in stock I wanted to figure out some way to get it set up, with out him noticing, and get it in to the door of his office while he was working. It would of literally sucked every piece of lose paper out of his office. I never got a chance to do it, but I will some day. 

JJ


----------



## JElectriCC (Apr 20, 2009)

Chris Kennedy said:


> The people that can answer all 5 of those don't strip insulation off conductors. Very generous offer. Thanks.


:laughing: I could answers all those correctly and I'm just hoping to get into a apprenticeship.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

Can you sell me one of these and ship it to Iraq?I never had a response after our initial contact.Decent tools are nearly impossible to obtain here.P.M me and I will Paypal you.Shipping to an APO address is painless-and inexpensive


----------

